# Blizzard warning in Hawaii: 12 inches of snow and winds up to 100 mph



## Robert59 (Dec 4, 2021)

The National Weather Service has issued a blizzard warning until Sunday morning on the Big Island of Hawaii. 

The warning remains in effect from 6 p.m. Friday until 6 a.m. Sunday as up to 12 inches or more of snow is expected on the island. NWS also warns residents to stay indoors as forecasters predict winds gusting over 100 mph.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2021/12/03/hawaii-blizzard-warning-weather/8850338002/


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 4, 2021)

Interesting!    Didn't realize there's snow there every year.

From the link:

However, as rare as snowfall seems in Hawaii, in certain mountainous regions it occurs every year.

Since the summits of Hawaii's Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa volcanoes both rise over 13,000 feet in elevation, when cold fronts and heavy rains form, snow falls...

The official coldest temperature witnessed in Hawaii is 12 degrees, which was recorded at the Mauna Kea Observatory on May 17, 1979


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## StarSong (Dec 6, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> *However, as rare as snowfall seems in Hawaii, in certain mountainous regions it occurs every year.
> 
> Since the summits of Hawaii's Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa volcanoes both rise over 13,000 feet in elevation, when cold fronts and heavy rains form, snow falls...*


Exactly.  Don't know why the media focused so heavily on it this year and made it seem like an oddity.


----------

